# Iternational parents/in-laws



## ICouples (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all, I met my then girlfriend some 10 years ago and we have been married from 5 years now.

Since the very first months we tried to involve our respective parents into our international world, with mixed results. At the beginning, at least.

After all this time, I can honestly say that we have changed a lot of things around. They now speak to each other and call each other at Christmas and on birthdays. Different languages do not make these tasks easy but they try hard, I must say.

Speaking of habits, they experiment each others out. For instance, my in-laws like walking a lot. They walk in winter and summertime regardless of the weather. It's particularly beneficial after lunch, I reckon. Now my parents started taking long walks also. It's beneficial and inexpensive too.
My parents, on the other hand, like going hiking. And my in-laws are taking that habit on also.

Talking about food, instead, our families try to test each other's recipes and flavours.

On the whole, distances don't help but if you gently push them, then they can discover that being international parents or in-laws is not so bad after all.

How did you go about this with your parents/in-laws? :smthumbup:


----------

